# petites questions au sujet de Winkango



## yabr (8 Juillet 2009)

bonjour
j'ai installé wikango mais ne l'ai pas encore essayé...
3 questions:
.pourquoi est il gratuit?qu'à a gagner l'editeur du logiciel??
.est ce que ce logiciel vient pomper notre forfait data ou alors ça ne passe pas pas le reseau telephonique
.comment faire avec l'iphone pour eteindre l'ecran pour ne pas consommer de courant???quand je ferme sur le bouton du haut,wikango s'eteint !
merci a vous


----------

